# Compra-venta > Compro >  ascanio vol 2

## Boza

Buenas,

me gustaría conseguir ese libro y aunque se que será jodido encontrarlo, lo intento!

Gracias!

----------


## Mistico

Tienes un MP

----------


## sann

Como te puedes deshacer de ese libro?? Esta descatalogado  hombre.. es una de las grandes joyas perdidas...espero que ssques una buena tajada..

----------


## b12jose

Pero si el que tienes tu fue el que yo te vendí?!?!? No azuces hombre!

----------


## Mistico

Lo mas triste es que lo quiero vender para comprarle uno a Sann...y todavia estoy esperando a que me responda a un MP...y ademas salta con esto jajajaja esto es para mearse y no echar ni gota...

----------


## Boza

y yo sigo aquí,
esperándote,

xD

----------


## Boza

actualizo que sigo interesado aunque sea una utopía.

----------


## Mistico

Siento decirte que por mi parte ya es imposible.

----------


## Seidmadr

El libro que quereis es Magic of Ascanio vol 2 ?

Lo digo porque no ha sido dificil encontrarlo para comprar,como minimo unos 4 ejemlares (eso si, es caro)

EDITO: 6 ejemplares, uno de ellos semi-nuevo

----------


## b12jose

En inglés es comprable y en chino... pero creo que el amigo lo quiere en español... donde ese si que es difícil de encontrar, yo el mio casi se lo regalé a Sann ...

----------


## Seidmadr

En español ha sido otra historia, creo haber encontrado dos sitios donde poder conseguirlo pero no ha sido facil la verdad.
En que se diferencian la edicion española de la inglesa? Es igual o cambia algun juego, alguna explicacion?

----------


## Boza

En que la edición original es en español y no quiero perder la.oportunidad de tenerlo en el idioma madre del autor.

----------


## Boza

ya se puede cerrar el tema ya he conseguido el libro.

Muchas gracias a todos  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Dicho y hecho.

----------

